

Parrot - Minimalist discussion platform. - NoahBuscher
http://codingbean.com/parrot/

======
ganessh
You might want to link to this page -
[http://codingbean.com/parrot/discussion/Welcome](http://codingbean.com/parrot/discussion/Welcome)

